# Just picked up a mint 1990 100 quattro



## 16vhooptie (Aug 27, 2006)

I just picked up a pristine black Audi 100 quattro for a very fair price from a reputable European car shop and am very happy with it. I know it is not the turbo but i was wondering if anyone knew of anywhere to get performance parts for the 2.3 5 cylinder and also suspension components. I will upload pictures very soon. Also if anyone can help does anyone know where i can acquire this middle rear piece for my car or any other euro-spec parts?


Thanks a lot
Eric http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 16vhooptie at 3:52 PM 4-4-2007_


----------



## 90quattro20v (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: Just picked up a mint 1990 100 quattro (16vhooptie)*

autohausaz.com (free shipping over $50)
germanautoparts.com
034motorsport.com (fairly pricey, but cool stuff)
I haven't checked these out if they've got lots of parts for your 100, but they seem to be sufficient for my basic needs on my 90.
Good luck, and enjoy the new toy!


----------



## 16vhooptie (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Just picked up a mint 1990 100 quattro (90quattro20v)*

Thanks that will be very helpful







i really have fell for this car ever since i started driving it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I love the sound of the 5 cylinder motor revving and it handles so well it reminds me of the way a WRX engine has that low throaty tone.


----------



## uberaudi_91 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Just picked up a mint 1990 100 quattro (16vhooptie)*

try shokan.com


----------

